# Frontend Protection



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

I have heard of fellow outbackers putting diamond plating







on the front of their rigs to protect from rocks and things from hitting the front and damaging it.







I heard that people are now putting "Rhino Lining"







on the front about half way up and they love it. Can anyone







shed some light on what they have heard!







(Does it stick, chip off, look funny, ect) Please give me anything to decide what to do.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Either should work fine. The Diamond plate could be much heaver though and cost more. I wouldn't use Rhino as it does tend to be softer than the others on the market (good non-slip) I would lean more to Line-X since it sets up firmer. With your measurements you can ask the Line-X dealer how much it would weigh and compare to the Diamond Plate.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bubstam,

I have considered going the diamond plate route, The problem is, after pulling my Outback around for a year now, I see no reason to from a protection point of view. I have seen no damage whatsoever to the front of the Outback. Granted, my towing has all been on pavement, and if you are going to be offroad it might be different, but at this point, as near as I can tell it would just be a cosmetic modification. Not that there is anything wrong with that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to what Doug said
But I was leaning towards the Line-X
only because less to worry about like where to drill for the screws for the Diamond plate
plus there is a place close to home that does the Line-X

Don


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bubstam,
> 
> I have considered going the diamond plate route, The problem is, after pulling my Outback around for a year now, I see no reason to from a protection point of view. I have seen no damage whatsoever to the front of the Outback. Granted, my towing has all been on pavement, and if you are going to be offroad it might be different, but at this point, as near as I can tell it would just be a cosmetic modification. Not that there is anything wrong with that!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I mulled this over when we bought our 05 RSS. I went the mud flap route. It just fits on my receiver and adds good protection. Rino lining guy said they would have to mask off the whole camper to insure against overspray. That was going to cost as much as the product. Then the dimond plate does loose it's luster and still dents. Mine has no chips or scuffs yet after around 3000 miles. I maybe just lucky but I think they are working.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We go way off road and travel gravel and dirt roads...to date, no damage to the Outback.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The diamond plate that I have seen for toy boxes is actually plastic and it is epoxied on. That said, bolting on or epoxying on anything like that may cause changes it the trailers felxibility at that point. If any damage were to happen I'm certain that Keystone would void your warranty. Just food for thought.

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I lay the wax on thick and do it more often to the front of my OB. After 3 1/2 years it still looks great.

-Matt


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never considered putting anything on the front before but I might now. After watching the rooster tails from the snow coming off those 4 rear wheels, I am wondering about the front of the trailer. Do they make a vinyl 'bra' in a flat sheet to snap on the front like they do for a Motor Home? Maybe removable with wing nuts mud flaps. Something for me to now think about.

What reaches the trailer depends on each individual vehicle s design and have you put on bigger tires and rims that have a bigger offset to the outside.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I looked into several options including a film made by 3m but so far I haven't had any problems except bugs when driving at night. They're fun to get off.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I have not put anything on the front of mine, but the front of my 25rs got damaged the second time we took it somewhere. We were pulling the unit on a good Texas highway when I stopped for gas and about halfway up there was a big indentation about 1.5 inches across. It completely pushed in the fiberglass along the edges. I have not fixed it and covered the hole with some WHITE colored duct tape. Looks almost as good as new.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Check with your local car customizing/tinting shop for pricing on the invisible 3M film. That was the first "mod" done to my new truck. This film is basically an invisible bra for the front hood, bumpers and lights. Invisible and durable, light weight and you treat it just like the cars painted finish.

It's not the cheapest thing on the market, about $300 for the F150 , but the SoCal freeways are tough on the finish. Have not done it to our new TT, but the owner of the shop where I had it done has it on the front of his class A and on the bottom of his ski boat (keeps the gel coat intack when he beaches). Been kicking the idea around but haven't gottten around to pricing it out...to busy camping









Andy


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry, 
I fat fingered my earlier response. 
Both the diamond plate and the "bed liner" are attractive and protective. After examining cost and ease of installation I elected the bed liner option with good results. Cost was $100 complete with coverage extending to the convenience light on the front of trailer. I had it done locally and was able to match the color of trailer. 
I am very satisfied and it offers complete protection with very little added tongue weight.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've seen a velcro on, vinyl bra on a RV parts web-site... somewhere. It was black and looked pretty nice and was abut $100. I thought I would get it if chips and nicks become a problem. So far the front looks brand new after 2 years.

Walter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The only problem with those vinyl bras is they tend to flap arouund quite a bit
And may rub the gel coat off the TT









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have about 10,000km and several summers on my Outback. Other than bugs, I see no wear or chips what so ever. I give the Outabck a regular wash and a coat of wax. So far so good. My 2 cents. Save your $$$, tow your Outback around for awhile, if it starts to wear or chip, you can always apply the coating than.

Thor


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

My white tank cover split and rubbed the finish off the area at the top of the cover on the front of the trailer. I have been looking at the diamond plate option to prevent further damage and cover the old.


----------

